
Entrepreneurship is a spectrum so why did we forget to support its social side? - peignoir
https://medium.com/@peignoir/a-new-gospel-of-wealth-why-we-need-to-destroy-capital-to-create-long-term-impact-398a18cd45cc
======
zhdc1
Social entrepreneurship has received so much academic attention it has become
almost passé.

Funding for social entrepreneurship has existed for far, far, far longer than
the concept itself has existed.

I guess I don't get the point of the article.

~~~
peignoir
Author here,

I agree with the academic attention and that the concept has existed for a
long time of course.

The point here was to introduce a new model to look at it to go beyond the 4
types of entrepreneurs introduced by steve blank.

Usually social entrepreneurship is studied at the startup level not the
founder level. I wanted to show that for one Bill Gates it might exist an
invisible Bill or Melinda gates who helped millions but made no $.

This post is certainly not trying to be about politics, the goal is just to
help advance the discussion of supporting entrepreneurs who are working on
things usually done by the state (Where customers don’t pay)

The conclusion and point of this article will come in future article; it
resonates a lot with yesterday s post on HN about “debt is back”

